# Oakley... you will be missed dearly



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is so hard when you don't know the cause. Though it was not long enough, i'm sure you made her life wonderful and she loved you for it.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry to read of your loss of Oakley. RIP sweet Oakley, you will be missed by so many.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

OMG, I'm so sorry to hear this. Such a tragedy for you all to go through. Rest in Peace, dear one.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

<P>So sorry for your loss of Oakley - she sounds like a real character and will leave a  massive hole in your lives</P>
<P> </P>
<P>Run free Oaknt: Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; MSIsignature=1


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I too am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am very sorry to hear about your loss. Run free at the bridge, Oakley.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am very sorry about your loss of Oakley.


----------



## Siques (Aug 9, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Oakley - sending prayers and strength during this difficult time.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss. Rest in peace, Oakley.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost Oakley so suddenly. RIP Oakley....you're family misses you dearly.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for the loss of your Oakly.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Godspeed sweetheart, and hugs for you and your family. I love your stories about Oakley... she sounds like such a personality!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oakley*

What a sweet and fun girl Oakley was-I can tell from what you wrote about her.

I know she is playing with my Smooch and Snobear at the Bridge, too, and I'm sure she will watch over the puppy that walks in her paws.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. RIP Oakley


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry. Run free, Oakley.


----------



## longhorn34 (Sep 14, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with both you and Oakley. I hope she finds a new friend in my boy Austin at the bridge, and is happy and peaceful there. We will miss them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your Oakley. I know this is a very sad and difficult time for you- my thoughts and prayers go out to you.

Godspeed sweet Oakley


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Oakley, obviously too soon. I hope as some time passes the pain will recede a bit and you will be able to focus more and more on how truly blessed you have been to have such a special and unique dog in your life. Some people go their entire lives without knowing the love of such a smart, engaging dog. How lucky you were to have Oakley for the time you were given. 

No matter how many times you go thru it, dealing with the grief of a loss like this is never going to get easier. I'm so sorry for your pain. I would love to see some photos of Oakley when you have time, sounds like an amazing personality.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

My condolences to you and your family, it sounds like she lived in much love. Take care, K


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I am so sorry. RIP Oakley, run free sweet girl.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I am so very sorry to hear of this thinking of you and Oakley at this time.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry your little Houdini unexpectedly escaped from your life. She sounds like smart beautiful dog inside and out. Your puppies had an amazing sister to learn from. It will take long time to heal your heart. I am sure your girl will find way to let you know she is ok at Bridge with her new friends. Sending you healing thoughts in this difficult time.
Run free sweet Oakley, your family will never forget you.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Oakley - RIP sweetie.
I have an Oakley too (he is almost 8) and when I read your heading I had to pause and deal with the lump in my throat and my stomach twisting....I cannot even begin to imagine how difficult it was for you to deal with her sudden passing. So so sorry.
Carol


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so very sorry


----------



## Kula's mommy (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss and I know it is so hard not knowing what happened......I found my girl in the dog house. My pain is still so unbearable but I hope they're both having a great time at the bridge....God Bless you and your girl!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Oakley. RIP sweet Oakley


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

So very sorry for your lost. It is so hard when it happens without notice. Prayers to you.


----------



## AKGOLD (Nov 9, 2010)

Thank you for the well wishes; I hope that no one else need go through this in the near future.

I have included a few pictures taken over the past couple of months and the last one is from 3 years ago.

I wish that I had taken a picture this July of her last retrieve.









Her favorite snack








Oakley and her new buddy Gauge








At 9.5yrs


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of your beautiful girl, again, I am so sorry for your loss of her. 
I lost my old guy 7 months ago, it's never easy losing them, they mean so much to us and it's unbelievable how much it hurts.


----------

